# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  Профессионал по УТ 11.3 ответы и вопросы

## amitin78

Для подготовки к тестированию нужны вопросы и ответы. У кого есть прошу помочь. Пишите в личку обговорим условия. Спасибо.

----------


## hangal

Вот ответы к экзамену 1С Профессионал Управление торговлей 11.3    
pdf   http://www.unibytes.com/tmNeOYQx8mkLqw-Us4P3UgBB
docx   http://www.unibytes.com/el4sutURJPULqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

Alexander34813 (14.06.2020), eric44447 (18.07.2019), hunterppv (11.09.2020), KoElena (26.06.2019), lex1us (23.02.2018), lodochkin (29.05.2020), maklyak (23.01.2020), MSyrkin (17.06.2019), mverba (06.03.2018), Nastyaivanovaa (17.03.2020), phoeniks (15.02.2018), Sendy_85 (03.05.2020), T72 (17.02.2018), Артемий90 (31.03.2020), лге (06.05.2019), Семен2014 (22.02.2018)

----------


## hangal

Вот ответы к экзамену 1С Профессионал Управление торговлей 11.3    
pdf   http://www.unibytes.com/tmNeOYQx8mkLqw-Us4P3UgBB
docx   http://www.unibytes.com/el4sutURJPULqw-Us4P3UgBB

----------

alrehm (11.07.2018), dimapro777 (19.02.2018), Kadjiro (08.05.2018), mverba (06.03.2018), sns_88@inbox.r (24.09.2018), T72 (17.02.2018), xsl (17.02.2018), Артемий90 (31.03.2020)

----------


## dimapro777

Насколько актуальные вопросы?
Проверял кто-нибудь на экзамене?)

----------


## hangal

да все проверено

----------


## hangal

:vseok:

----------


## gebugo

Вот здесь проработанные ответы по УТ и не только ) http://dropmefiles.com/ErpZQ

----------

brnchnk (19.03.2018), Nimfetamin (28.02.2018)

----------


## hangal

А работающая ссылочка есть?)

----------


## goozmsk

Присоединяюсь. Есть конфа с вопросами и ответами?

----------


## VolfyX

Есть тестирование на телефон от официалов , нужно?) Бесплатно)

----------

НатальяВасил (05.07.2018)

----------


## Mitrex

Да ни кто вам ни чего не пришлёт,не стоит на это рассчитывать и зря ждать.

----------


## Professional

Всем привет, есть актуальные ответы по УТ 11.4 в электроном виде, пишите в личку (также по Бухгалтерии, Рознице) актуальность октябрь 2020.

----------


## Сергей19800101

У кого есть актуальные вопросы/ответы по УТ11. Киньте мне, пожалуйста  andreasmuller1234567@gmail.com

----------


## Gematoma

Здравствуйте. Если можно, вышлите, пожалуйста, вопросы и ответы к Профессионал по УТ 11.4 на почту bruce17@rambler.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Gematoma

Здравствуйте. Если можно, вышлите, пожалуйста, вопросы и ответы к Профессионал по УТ 11.4 на почту bruce17@rambler.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## sef1707

Курсы, обработки , ответы на экзамены профессионал и специалист. пишите на почту badabumtss@yandex.ru

----------


## ArJo

Люди, дайте, пожалуйста, ответы на Профессионал по УТ 11.4. Если не сложно, ссылку в личку.

----------


## sef1707

> Люди, дайте, пожалуйста, ответы на Профессионал по УТ 11.4. Если не сложно, ссылку в личку.


badabumtss@yandex.ru

----------


## Darica

Можно пожалуйста ответы новые на почту? liliya-1995-4@mail.ru

----------


## igor.urubkov

Добрый день! Готовлюсь к Профессионал по УТ 11. Если не сложно, вышлите материалы на почту jurneo@mail.ru. Буду очень благодарен!

----------


## Sayrax

Приветствую! Будте добры, вышлите вопросы и ответы к Профессионал по УТ 11.4 на o.kazanin@outlook.com. Заранее благодарен!

----------


## marie.bel

Здравствуйте, можно посмотреть ваши вопросы и ответы ?(вдруг подойдут). Естественно за благодарность (какую пожелаете)!

----------


## Мама Леры

Здравствуйте. Если можно, вышлите, пожалуйста, вопросы и ответы к УТ 11.4 на почту n10ta09@yandex.ru
Заранее спасибо.

----------


## Barney

Здравствуйте, вышлите, пожалуйста, вопросы (если есть, то и ответы) к УТ 11.4 (или 11.3) на почту Ostin729@mail.ru

----------


## dedok777

Интересуют вопросы и ответы к УТ 11.4. Если можно, вышлите пожалуйста на почту leto20005@gmail.com

----------


## drobotova

Здравствуйте, моно мне тоже вопросы и ответы к УТ 11.4 (или 11.3) на почту ? ) drobotova.ru@yandex.ru

----------


## drobotova

> Здравствуйте, моно мне тоже вопросы и ответы к УТ 11.4 (или 11.3) на почту ? ) drobotova.yu@yandex.ru


почту не корректно написла, вот на эту drobotova.yu@yandex.ru

----------


## Морока

Приветствую! Будьте добры, вышлите вопросы и ответы к Профессионал по УТ 11.4 на flyeekq@gmail.com

----------


## Ivchik

Добрый день! У кого-нибудь есть вопросы и ответы по тестированию УТ 11.4?
Скиньте пожалуйста на почту serega_ivchik@internet.ru

----------

